

NVIDIA's Ion Platform: Bringing High Def to Netbooks - vizard
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3478

======
blasdel
It's less about high-def and more about getting netbook OEMs to stom using the
ancient power-hungry 945G chipset.

The Atom might use well under a watt of power, but that doesn't matter one bit
if the cheapo chipset uses 8W.

